# Cheap, Small Lizards?



## GPulchra (Oct 24, 2010)

What would be your recommendation of a cheap communal lizard that is carnivorous, isn't a gecko, is very unique (ie. a skink, but not so expensive), is handleable, does not grow very big as an adult, and can easily be bred?


----------



## Crysta (Oct 24, 2010)

why not just ask that in your previous thread?

and you said it yourself, there are skinks, fire skinks, crocodile skinks, plated lizard, etc. google.com communal lizards and look up their price and care info.


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 24, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> why not just ask that in your previous thread?
> 
> and you said it yourself, there are skinks, fire skinks, crocodile skinks, plated lizard, etc. google.com communal lizards and look up their price and care info.


I know. I was looking at the red-eyed croc. skink, but $60-70 just seems like a lot.


----------



## Crysta (Oct 24, 2010)

google showed me your new best friend http://www.tribolonotus.com/

shouldnt get an animal just because its cheap.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 24, 2010)

The animal itself may be cheap, but giving it the proper care may be expensive. Remember, if you're not willing to spend the money, you shouldn't get an animal.

With that being said, if you can find them, a Rankin's Dragon fits most of the criteria you listed. (Omnivorous, though)

Not sure about the price, though.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 24, 2010)

You can get a cheap pet, that's up to you, but just remember that even though some pets are cheap, their care requirements take up a lot of money.  The tank, decor, lighting setup, and food will cost a lot of money.  So make sure to look into their care requirements as well, not just their price.

Edit:  This one's not very unique, but have you looked at Western Fence lizards (Sceloporus occidentalis)?


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 24, 2010)

So what would be cheap to keep altogether?


----------



## Crysta (Oct 24, 2010)

well if you lost interest in a gecko, it wouldn't surpirse me that you would lose interest in the next thing you keep.

Try keeping green anoles.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 24, 2010)

60-70 dollars is not expensive.

It is going to cost atleast double that for a proper setup for almost anything you get.


I dont think anything that is cheaper than their enclosure is an "expensive" pet. It just comes with what you want to keep. Your going to have to spend alot of money to get anything set up properly.


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 24, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> well if you lost interest in a gecko, it wouldn't surpirse me that you would lose interest in the next thing you keep.
> 
> Try keeping green anoles.


I used to watch them all day for YEARS when I was little. I want to experience something new.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with wanting to try something new.  Anoles are extremely cheap and readily available, but don't be fooled by how inexpensive they are, they do require proper lighting and heating requirements.  You should look up proper anole care to see what I'm talking about.  You should also look at pygmy and senegal chameleons as well as alligator lizards.  Think of buying a lizard as a package deal.  You have to buy the enclosure, the substrate, the decor, and the lighting, etc. on top of the lizard.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Oct 25, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> The animal itself may be cheap, but giving it the proper care may be expensive. Remember, if you're not willing to spend the money, you shouldn't get an animal.
> 
> With that being said, if you can find them, a Rankin's Dragon fits most of the criteria you listed. (Omnivorous, though)
> 
> Not sure about the price, though.


Yeah, I have seen Savy Monitors Babies at reptile shows for $12 but Whitewolf talked me outa buying one when she told me the cage I would eventually need and the equipment and food consumption. I think Leo Geckos are pretty affordable. And anoles. I could be wrong. :/


----------



## Obelisk (Oct 26, 2010)

There are ocellated skinks, long-tailed grass lizards, forest armadillo lizards (Cordylus tropidosternum), dwarf shield tailed agamas (Xenegama taylori), etc. The Xenagama is more expensive, but still very unique.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 26, 2010)

You say you want something cheap and inexpensive.
You do realize that it could be a long term captive.

Unlike tarantula's you will have to feed it everyday.
You will have to clean the cage often.

I recommend a Desert Collared lizard.
                              ^RIP


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 26, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> So what would be cheap to keep altogether?


A house gecko,or green anoles.:?


----------



## dtknow (Oct 27, 2010)

Most of the animals listed are not cheap to keep. Green anoles are certainly not cheap to keep(correctly!)

For something to be cheap to keep-it should not require UV light, lotta heat, etc. you also want something handleable and cheap to buy

The problem is you then want something unique. Not sure what your definition of that means but those things tend not to go together.

I would look into some of the imported african lizards. The fire skink is an obvious choice. Inexpensive, colorful, some say theirs have become somewhat tame...and being from dense forest areas do not require lots of heat.(anecdotes from others of them not using their hotspots much). UV could be provided by occasional trips to the outdoors.


----------



## insect714 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Just a thought...*

Maybe I am thinking too simple...but how about an Alligator Lizard? I have kept and LOVE my lil guys(and gals) They are very easy to handle and care for. But as other posters have already stated this is not a short time investment... If it is "cheap" you are looking for I would HIGHLY suggest http://www.animalsscreensavers.net/Lizard-free-screensaver/ It's free, Takes no care and lasts a LIFETIME....

Alligator Lizard may refer to one of the following:

Species of the genus Elgaria:

Species of the genus Gerrhonotus.

Species of the genus Abronia (Arboreal alligator lizards)

*Elgaria* is a genus of lizards that includes several of the alligator lizard species.

Species
Elgaria coerulea (Northern Alligator Lizard)
Elgaria kingii (Madrean Alligator Lizard)
Elgaria multicarinata (Southern Alligator Lizard)
Elgaria panamintina (Panamint Alligator Lizard)
Elgaria parva
Elgaria paucicarinata (San Lucan Alligator Lizard)
Elgaria velazquezi

*Gerrhonotus* is a genus of anguid lizards that are commonly referred to as alligator lizards, due to a vague resemblance to the alligator. 

There are four currently recognized species in the genus:

Texas Alligator Lizard, Gerrhonotus infernalis (Baird, 1859)
Smooth-headed Alligator Lizard, Gerrhonotus liocephalus (Wiegmann, 1828)
Lugo's Alligator Lizard, Gerrhonotus lugoi (McCoy, 1970)
Pygmy Alligator Lizard, Gerrhonotus parvus (Knight & Scudday, 1985)

The genus *Abronia*, also known as Arboreal Alligator Lizards, belongs to the family of Anguidae. Members of this genus are found in Central to northeastern South America. These lizards are almost exclusively arboreal and can be found as high as up to 40 m in trees.

Abronia anzuetoi
Abronia aurita
Abronia bogerti
Abronia campbelli
Abronia chiszari
Abronia deppii
Abronia fimbriata
Abronia frosti
Abronia fuscolabialis
Abronia gaiophantasma
Abronia graminea
Abronia leurolepis
Abronia lythrochila
Abronia martindelcampoi
Abronia matudai
Abronia meledona
Abronia mitchelli
Abronia mixteca
Abronia montecristoi — Monte Cristo Arboreal Alligator Lizard
Abronia oaxacae
Abronia ochoterenai
Abronia ornelasi
Abronia ramirezi
Abronia reidi
Abronia salvadorensis
Abronia smithi
Abronia taeniata


----------



## Nicole (Oct 28, 2010)

Armadillo Lizard

Eats bugs, can keep together, hardy, give live birth.  Awesome spiky little dudes.


----------



## joshuai (Oct 29, 2010)

bearded pygmy chameleons! There cool i have Rhampholeon brevicaudatus and Rhampholeon acuminatus(More advanced) and Rhampholeon viridis. Rhampholeon brevicaudatus is your best bet!


----------

